# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  كلمات ننطقها ولكن غير عربيه

## Smile Heart

السلام عليكم 

كلمات ننطقها لكن غير عربيه



اكثر الكلمات اللي نقولها ماهي عربيه تعالوا شوفوا

باغه = تركيه ومعناها بلاستيك
بفته=هنديه ومعناها القماش الابيض
بخت = فارسيه معناها الحظ

بشت = فارسيه معناها مشلح
بهار = هنديه تعني بلاد الهند ابازير
تتن = تركيه ومعناها دخان
تجوري = هنديه ومعناها الخزنه
تريك = لاتينيه ومعناها مصباح
توله = هنديه ومعناها عيار للوزن
تاوه=تركيه معناها مقلا
خاشوقه = تركيه معناها ملعقه
خيشه =فارسيه ومعناها كيس من القماش
خبل = فارسيه ومعناها مجنون
دربيل = تركيه وهي تقريب البعيد
دروازه = هنديه ومعناها البوابه
دريشه = فارسيه ومعناها نافذه
دسته = فارسيه ومعناها حزمه
ديرم = هنديه وهي صبغة الرمان
وفيه ناس يقولو ديرمان الظاهر هذولي كانوا يروحون للهند اول وجايبينها صح خخخخخ ( وعندنا الديرم مثل الحمرة يحطونها على الشفايف وتبقى ايام)

ريغه = فارسيه وتعني خليط الماء والطين مع اني اعرف ان الريغه التراب الخفيف اللي يتطاير بسرعه
زلطه = ايطاليه تعني جمع الخضروات في اناء
زوليه = فارسيه وتعني بساط


شيره = فارسيه تعني رحيق السكر
شرشف=كرديه تعني غطاء النوم
طشت = فارسيه تعني اناء الغسيل
طربال = فارسيه وتعني شراع
طرمبه = ايطاليه تعني مضخه
غرشه = فارسيه تعني جرة
قرطاس = يونانيه تعني ورق
قوطي = تركيه تعني علبة من الصفيح
كليجه = فارسيه تعني القرص الصغير
وفي روايه تعني سلحفاه 

كندره = تركيه تعني الحذا( والقارئ بكرامه)
موتر = انجليزيه وتعني السياره
مالغ = فارسيه تعني ليس له طعم
واير = انجليزيه وتعني سلك

اجل وش بقى لنا؟؟
ولا كلمه من اللي نقولها طلعت عربيه

فمتى نستعمل لغتنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا؟؟؟

ملطوش

----------


## مقصدي علوي

فعلا لوانا مادخلت موضوعك
والله كان معرفت ايش اصل الكلمات
المهم ننطق احنا هههههههه
الله يسلم الايادي على الطرح والافادة
انير طريقك بنور العتره الطاهره
تقبلي مروري

----------


## Smile Heart

اسعدني مرورك خيتو 

لاخلا ولا عدم 

دمتي بولاية

----------


## القاسم

اللَهّمَ صَلِ عَلَى مُحَمَدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَد وَ عَجِل فَرَجَهُم وَ ألعَن أعدائَهُم

يسلمو عَ الطرح

----------


## كبرياء

*هههه أي والله إأكثرهم جدد علي ..* 
*تسسلمين ع الطرح الخطيرر ..!*
*مـآننحرم من جود توآجدكـ ..* 
*كبريآإآء ..}*

----------

